# Three Words Only!



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 22, 2020)

That'll buff out

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 23, 2020)

This side up

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2020)

Never loan your car to Stevie Wonder.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2020)

What the f***...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 23, 2020)

My back hurts!!!


----------



## swampyankee (Jun 23, 2020)

Watch your six.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 23, 2020)

I've taxed worse


----------



## Airframes (Jun 23, 2020)

And I've driven worse !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jun 23, 2020)

Does that have the special "don't wait for trains at crossings " pack? They are cool.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 24, 2020)

It still works

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## swampyankee (Jun 25, 2020)

Not tall enough.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 25, 2020)

(picture one)

World Rally Champion!*

*"Also Ran" Division


----------



## Marcel (Jun 25, 2020)

Dutch Wooden Shoes


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 25, 2020)

Sad inked idiots

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 25, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 585877


I'm going with...

Pho tow shop


----------



## at6 (Jun 25, 2020)

"Not tonight dear."


----------



## ODonovan (Jun 26, 2020)

"Push him over."



-Irish

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Jun 29, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 586155


Robert Deniro's fantasy...


----------



## Elmas (Jun 29, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 586155



Oh, so nice!


----------



## at6 (Jun 30, 2020)

Pull my finger.


----------



## Bernhart (Jun 30, 2020)

not sure what is stranger, DeNiro's platforms or the way the other guy is standing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jun 30, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 586155



Zombie apocalypse begins!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2020)

Small man complex...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## swampyankee (Jul 1, 2020)

/sgd/ Jerry Garcia


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 1, 2020)

Wall 2 Wall Carpet (Does 3 words and one number count as 3 words)?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2020)

Too f*cking much...


----------



## at6 (Jul 1, 2020)

Heaven on Earth.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2020)

Too Much Acid


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 2, 2020)

Wot 'appened, mate?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2020)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jul 20, 2020)

Shop top shelf

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 20, 2020)

Make great again

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2020)

Bananas only 5.99!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 20, 2020)

Her dream bag?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 20, 2020)

Welcome to Walmart.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hair wise she is very glad to see me.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 20, 2020)

Bad hair day

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 20, 2020)

I meant, bad everything day.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2020)

Dickhead hiiiigh heels...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jul 20, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 589070


NO! NO! NO!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hair scared stiff.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jul 20, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 589070



Escaping the catwalk.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 21, 2020)

Once again the Monty Python gameshow comes to mind;

"Spot the Looney"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jul 21, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 585877


Elephant was Amorous
Conversion to Compact
Origami for Mechanics
Belongs to Ex
What? Me? Worry?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jul 21, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 589070


Ruby Rhod's BF. (c.f. "Fifth Element")

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jul 26, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 589891


Experienced spokesman wanted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 27, 2020)

Compensating for something.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 27, 2020)

Pant's look stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jul 27, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 589891


Flyweight monster truck.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2020)

Penny farthing car...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 27, 2020)

Caution, wet tar!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2020)

Kentucky Fried delivery car.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 27, 2020)

I QUIT DRIVING.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## at6 (Aug 9, 2020)

I'm top dog.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2020)

Whose my b*tch...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Aug 9, 2020)

Other end: teeth!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 19, 2020)

Home Depot Aerocar!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 19, 2020)

Not quite overloaded


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Aug 19, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 592222


Rent the truck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 19, 2020)

Approaching Crush Depth (or Weight)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Aug 19, 2020)

"No, that truck!"


----------



## jetcal1 (Aug 19, 2020)

swampyankee said:


> "No, that truck!"


One stupid man

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 19, 2020)

Have good Lawyer?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Aug 19, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 592222


"
"Not my CAR!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2020)

Wife chose car...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2020)

He tried building a wooden car. But it wooden work !
I've got me coat .................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 20, 2020)

Airframes said:


> He tried building a wooden car. But it wooden work !
> I've got me coat .................


----------



## Bernhart (Aug 20, 2020)

Yeah that is going to work!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Aug 21, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 589891


Let's go wading!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 25, 2020)

One rotor please.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 25, 2020)

ONE?..emergency stop??

"All astern full!"

"Rig for collision!"


----------



## swampyankee (Aug 25, 2020)

Weight weenies! Again.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm missing the point, I mean what's the problem? He/She has at _least_ 3/4 of an inch of rotor left...

Besides, aren't them those fancy "air cooled NASCAR" brakes I've heard about?

Alright, my three words then are:
*Air Cooled Brakes*

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Aug 25, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 592692


Deploying Flintstone Brakes!


----------



## swampyankee (Aug 25, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 592692



Excessive weight saving?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2020)

Relying on air...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## TheMadPenguin (Aug 29, 2020)

Translation: Wrong runway.

(as an aside: The pilot merits a ticket for destruction of public property, destruction of Airforce property, and speeding: 350Km/H in an 85Km/H zone.)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 29, 2020)

On the Deck

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Aug 29, 2020)

I follow roads


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 29, 2020)

Oh crap, DUCK!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2020)

Watch that ........... never mind !


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2020)

Severnayska local roads authority admitted today that errors had occurred when erecting a series of new road signs. A spokesman for the authority stated that a typographical error in the location plans and maps, showed that the sign poles were to be 200 meters high, rather than the intended 2 meters.
Chain saws have been deployed in the affected areas, which may lead to some traffic disruption.
And now for other news ........................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 29, 2020)

I collect signs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 29, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Severnayska local roads authority admitted today that errors had occurred when erecting a series of new road signs. A spokesman for the authority stated that a typographical error in the location plans and maps, showed that the sign poles were to be 200 meters high, rather than the intended 2 meters.
> Chain saws have been deployed in the affected areas, which may lead to some traffic disruption.
> And now for other news ........................


In Other news the Severnayska Central supermarket now has potato (just one)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 29, 2020)

herman1rg said:


> In Other news the Severnayska Central supermarket now has potato (just one)


Ask them to import another one so that we can play "One Potato, Two Potato".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2020)

Extreme road rage...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 29, 2020)

Gnomey said:


> Extreme road rage...


Err...GONE BONKERS!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 29, 2020)

TFR calibration error!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 30, 2020)

Take THAT... J

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 30, 2020)

Road rash...again! (Gotta stop this shit!)

Low level FOD!

Compressor stalls...AGAIN?

Not ANOTHER engine!?

QECA requisition ASAP!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2020)

" Gregori, when I said turn at waypoint two zero, and we'll pick up signs to the target, I didn't mean .........."

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Aug 30, 2020)

Noting: "It is a wicked and an adulterous generation that seeketh after a sign"
My 3 words: THIS GUY'S HOPELESS!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 31, 2020)

Road not runway!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pgf_666 (Aug 31, 2020)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Road not runway!!!


"Low Flyning Aircraft!!!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 2, 2020)

No passing zone.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 2, 2020)

I never miss.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Sep 4, 2020)

IFR == Instrument Flight Rating (nope)
IFR == I Follow Roads (nope) 
IFR == I FETCH ROADSIGNS!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## swampyankee (Sep 5, 2020)

Modern heavy infantry?

Sumo Special Forces?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2020)

Michellin two zero.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 5, 2020)

Self propelled turd

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2020)

It looks like Kentucky Fried sponsors the Armed forces.

So Special Fried.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2020)

Always goes first...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Sep 5, 2020)

Needs wide doors,
Takes 3 seats,
Tandem parachute required,
Call sign "Donuts"!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2020)

Reminds me of an old Cheech and Chong bit, "Officer Lard A**"


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

Found the inside.



.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Sep 8, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Found the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gaaa! NO NUDES!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 10, 2020)

Maximum down force.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Sep 10, 2020)

Engine knock detected.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 10, 2020)

Don't drive stoned.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 10, 2020)

Stoney's Auto Repair.


----------



## at6 (Sep 10, 2020)

Stone Auto Body.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 10, 2020)

"Obelix was here!"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 11, 2020)

"Annoyed Goliath, didjah?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 11, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 592692


It still works.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 11, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 594479


Rockin' hood ornament

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Sep 11, 2020)

Beware flying rocks

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2020)

From Ukrainian SU-27

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 11, 2020)

That'll buff out.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2020)

Nordic Relationship Problems...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Sep 11, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 594479


Road-hugging weight.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## TheMadPenguin (Sep 19, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 595491


Left: Oriental Pole Cat
Right: Mutt inna Rut.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 19, 2020)

Superdog has landed

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2020)

Felines vs canines...


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Sep 20, 2020)

herman1rg said:


> Superdog has landed


And his name is Ka9 El.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2020)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Oct 1, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 596808


Next, shocking news!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 1, 2020)

No danger here

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 1, 2020)

"Ate Taco Bell"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2020)

Not long left...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 1, 2020)

Man cooks sausage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Oct 2, 2020)

Birds invent fire

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 2, 2020)

final bad decision

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2020)

Flash Bucket.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 2, 2020)

Poppencorken mit spitzensparken!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 2, 2020)

Squirrel - B - Que

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 2, 2020)

Get closer, stupid!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 2, 2020)

"Hold my beer"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 2, 2020)

Keep buckets coming!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 3, 2020)

"Burn baby burn"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## swampyankee (Oct 9, 2020)

The rare cuckoo-cat

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 9, 2020)

Name's Big Boy.... (oops wrong thread).

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bernhart (Oct 9, 2020)

pussy in bush...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 9, 2020)

Tree house cat.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2020)

Tawny tree pussy...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## swampyankee (Oct 16, 2020)

Swamp drained, sir!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Oct 16, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 598458


Hooked, Fought, Landed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 16, 2020)

Dive, dive, dive!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 16, 2020)

Typhoon making landfall!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Oct 16, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Typhoon making landfall!



As a resident Floridian, THIS IS NOT FUNNY!

"Typhoon makes landfall".

*chucklesmirk*

*Guffaw*

ROTFLMAO!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 16, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Typhoon making landfall!



That was brilliant!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2020)

This one time...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 16, 2020)

мы остановились


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 16, 2020)

"All astern FULL!"

"Rig for collision!"

"Engage Caterpillar drive!"

Red October, found(ered)!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 16, 2020)

Beached metal Whale.


----------



## at6 (Oct 16, 2020)

Used only once.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bernhart (Oct 16, 2020)

tide went out

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2020)

" Yvgeni, when I said exercise complete, make for the beach, I didn't mean .......... "

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 16, 2020)

Which three of those words would you like to use Terry?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Oct 16, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Which three of those words would you like to use Terry?


RAMMING SPEED! EXECUTE!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 17, 2020)

Me bum hurts!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 28, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 599839


rip-stop construction??


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2020)

Quality control on Fords panel line fails.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 28, 2020)

"Ruh Roh Shaggy"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 28, 2020)

American build quality


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 28, 2020)

Ratchet strength: PASS.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2020)

It’ll buff out...


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 28, 2020)

Just a scratch.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 29, 2020)

Red Green uses --

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2020)

I so miss that show.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Oct 29, 2020)

Keep your stick on the ice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2020)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 12, 2020)

Baby Chicken Nuggets

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Nov 12, 2020)

Mommy! Let's swim!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2020)

Mum.. where is dad?


----------



## swampyankee (Nov 12, 2020)

Mommy, we're _adopted_?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bernhart (Nov 12, 2020)

one I'm thinking of would probably be censored but it translates to baby chickens with nickname for a cat


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2020)

Cat piggy duck...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 13, 2020)

Om-nom-nom

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2020)

Alaska Boeing 737-700 at Yakutat on Nov 14th 2020, bear strike on landing


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Nov 16, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Alaska Boeing 737-700 at Yakutat on Nov 14th 2020, bear strike on landing


Show your license.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2020)

TheMadPenguin said:


> Show your license.


The bear ate it.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2020)

"Reverse thrust and .... bear left, Captain !"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2020)

That was un-bearable......

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2020)

Maybe I should paws before posting ................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2020)

In Russia bear...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2020)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2020)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2020)

Dodge + Hottie = Happiness


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Nov 20, 2020)

Car is cheaper!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 20, 2020)

Top too long.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2020)

Best hemi heads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 20, 2020)

Nice shock absorbers


----------



## swampyankee (Nov 20, 2020)

Not my car!

------------------


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2020)

Sixty’s air bags...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Peter Gunn (Dec 28, 2020)

Hello... Auto club?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Dec 28, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 606611


"Right flank...march!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Dec 28, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 606611


poor track record.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Dec 28, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 602371


Air bags deployed!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 28, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 606611



Driver was distracted.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Dec 28, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 606621


Low Bridge Finder

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Dec 28, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 606621


We transport inlaws.


----------



## at6 (Dec 28, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 606611


Not keeping track.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2020)

He tracked up...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 28, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 606611


Side slips forbidden.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jan 3, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 607336


Ummm ... no comment.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 3, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 607336


Butt here soon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 3, 2021)

For royal flush!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2021)

Trumps Oval Office...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jan 3, 2021)

Odor dissipation impossible.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jan 3, 2021)

The power egg.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 3, 2021)

Mork's Head Space.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 4, 2021)

"Combat egg" illustration.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2021)

Crapping on Eggshells.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jan 4, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 607579


Gotta Catch'em All!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2021)

Khaki bling bling...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 4, 2021)

How many wars?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jan 4, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> How many wars?


They get those per PARADE, not War, campaign, or battle...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 4, 2021)

Need camping badge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 4, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 607579


Eagle Scout Ceremony

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jan 5, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 607579


Need taller generals

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 5, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 607579


Forty more please.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 607579


Cockneys dig that style.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 5, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 607579


Purge survival decorations...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jan 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Cockneys dig that style.
> 
> View attachment 607600


So: In "Three Words Only": "Nork, Cockney Style."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2021)

Special Bedazzled Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jan 6, 2021)

Gangnam Style Audition...


Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 607579

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jan 6, 2021)

Peter Gunn said:


> Gangnam Style Audition...


I doubt that they're waiting for the music to start so they can do their dance routine... But it would be funny to watch, especially if they did it well!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jan 6, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> Special Bedazzled Forces


If I recall how Bedazzled works, any three or more of the same medals in a row twirl & disappear.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jan 6, 2021)

TheMadPenguin said:


> I doubt that they're waiting for the music to start so they can do their dance routine... But it would be funny to watch, especially if they did it well!


Actually, looking at these guys, I think the music _has_ started...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2021)

Brilliant plane to smuggle precious metal discovered.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2021)

My favorite dog to owner whats app.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2021)

Oh look, a motorhome .................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 7, 2021)

California relocation service.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2021)

Canines are smart...

Budget sofa sale...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 7, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 586155


cop those shoes

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 7, 2021)

Peter Gunn said:


> I'm going with...
> 
> Pho tow shop



Spend a few months in Papua Niugini and you will see as bad or worse

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 8, 2021)

Where's my remote?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jan 8, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Where's my remote?


Waaaaaay over thataway!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 12, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jan 12, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> View attachment 608719


Must get closer

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jan 12, 2021)

Rambo wannabe

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jan 12, 2021)

swampyankee said:


> Rambo wannabe


Three words? superfluous.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 12, 2021)

Bow and Sparrow.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 12, 2021)

APG:
Alternative Propulsion Grenade

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 13, 2021)

Birth control device.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 13, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> View attachment 608719



British Longbowman armed with HE arrow, c. 1066 , Colorized.



Snautzer01 said:


> Brilliant plane to smuggle precious metal discovered.
> 
> View attachment 607905



You said "Achievements"?




Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 608046



IT`S NOT BLUE

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Peter Gunn (Jan 13, 2021)

Bucksnort101 said:


> View attachment 608719


"Hey Custer... CATCH"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 13, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> View attachment 608779


What is this?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2021)

Bow and RPG...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 21, 2021)

Grounded for life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 21, 2021)

Carrier is underneath.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 21, 2021)

Warranty is void.


----------



## bdefen (Feb 21, 2021)

UP, NOT DOWN !!!!!!!


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 21, 2021)

Puddle Jump Jet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 21, 2021)

Free wash today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 21, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 613442


IFR = "It Floats! Really!"

(P.S. I'm fully aware that IFR really means "I follow roads".)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Feb 21, 2021)

Put in rice

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2021)

Missed the mark...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 22, 2021)

Well this sucks...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 22, 2021)

Peter Gunn said:


> Well this sucks...


Actually, he's in the water because he STOPPED sucking ...

or this is a "Sub Hunter Fail" or "Carp Strike Mishap".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bernhart (Feb 22, 2021)

in the weeds

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Feb 22, 2021)

Honey, I shrunk the carrier!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 22, 2021)

swampyankee said:


> Honey, I shrunk the carrier!


That's 5 words, but, carriers are too big for just 3 words anymore.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2021)

See - Harrier !

VTOL - Vertical Take Off and Laundry ......................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 22, 2021)

Bitchin Betty Broken.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 23, 2021)

Man the lifeboat!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2021)

It’s this big...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## at6 (Feb 23, 2021)

Gnomey said:


> It’s this big...


Want a Tatertot?


----------



## swampyankee (Feb 24, 2021)

Gnomey said:


> It’s this big...


Not much Poland...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bernhart (Feb 24, 2021)

Trump's wee wee

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2021)

Merkel's is bigger

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 26, 2021)

Gnomey said:


> It’s this big...



I missed you!

With all respect to dear Russian and German Forum mates!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 1, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 614321


“Dad’ll be mad!”

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 1, 2021)

Dang Flippen truck!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 1, 2021)

Ooops A Daisy

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 1, 2021)

Need Geo's grader.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 1, 2021)

Its service time

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2021)

A mine in Oz?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2021)

Not Ken Block...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 1, 2021)

George was driving?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 1, 2021)

Inverted flight prohibited

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 1, 2021)

Just PULL over!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2021)

*Don't* give boy Tonka Toy !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2021)

Well, at least it'll be easier to change that wheel now !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 2, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 614321


"Gravity? Just a theory."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## swampyankee (Mar 8, 2021)

"No more absinthe."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 8, 2021)

This ain't Heaven!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 8, 2021)

My butt hurts!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Mar 8, 2021)

Gnomey said:


> It’s this big...


Six inches, honest!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 8, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 615466


No more weed!


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 9, 2021)

Ho Lee Shit

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 9, 2021)

Oh, Hello Again

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2021)

Oh hi there...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bernhart (Mar 9, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 614321


Hold my beer...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 10, 2021)

No dinner first?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 615466


Where are your mouth masks?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 15, 2021)

Bang Bang Bang
Go the gears!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 15, 2021)

I call shotgun !!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 16, 2021)

Not loaded officer.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2021)

Ah, Mitsubishi Shogun !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 16, 2021)

Triggered for reverse.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 16, 2021)

Don't drive loaded!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 16, 2021)

Cartridge-started pickup.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2021)

2 shot stick...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 17, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 616208


Security above everything!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2021)

Move bitch or else...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## yosimitesam (Apr 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 8, 2021)

Meccano for Americans

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Apr 8, 2021)

Nostalgia. I had a set.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2021)

I had one for ten years - it was called a Land Rover, Series III, 88 inch !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 8, 2021)

I actually still have mine 40+ years later.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2021)

I wish I still had mine - took it all over the UK, to places you'd think a vehicle couldn't get to.


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 8, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> I actually still have mine 40+ years later.



That makes you a true *Land Rover Addict*


----------



## yosimitesam (Apr 9, 2021)

You can't use 'My Mother-in-Law, too' as your three words because I already claim that one. A magazine ad from the 1930's or 1940's. Show it to your dog the next time he misbehaves on a road trip. It might help.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 9, 2021)

yosimitesam said:


> View attachment 618816


I had both my Dad's and got a new set (new for the late 60's) for Christmas.
Both are long gone...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 9, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> That makes you a true *Land Rover Addict*



 Sorry I meant Erector Set

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 13, 2021)

Breakfast in bed

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 13, 2021)

Yum, yum, burp

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 13, 2021)

After dinner nap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Apr 13, 2021)

[QUOTE = "Snautzer01, сообщение: 1606510, участник: 27462"] [ATTACH = full] 606621 [/ ATTACH] [/ QUOTE]

TETRIS WINNER


----------



## Андрей (Apr 13, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 589070




Freaks discount?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Apr 13, 2021)

[QUOTE = "Lucky13, сообщение: 1578192, участник: 3993"] [ATTACH = full] 593172 [/ ATTACH] [/ QUOTE]


It's nothing.
A drunken Ukrainian military officer, driving a car with Lithuanian license plates, raced through an airfield and crashed into a MiG-29 fighter jet. As a result of the collision, the plane caught fire and sustained damage. На аэродроме под Киевом автомобиль врезался в истребитель МиГ-29 | Украинская правда

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Apr 13, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 594479




UFO

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 14, 2021)

Man, we spend billions on missiles and fighters to take out MIG-29s and a drunk Ukrainian does it with a used Lithuanian mini-van.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man, we spend billions on missiles and fighters to take out MIG-29s and a drunk Ukrainian does it with a used Lithuanian mini-van.


The Happy Hour missile. Never misses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 14, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man, we spend billions on missiles and fighters to take out MIG-29s and a drunk Ukrainian does it with a used Lithuanian mini-van.


Yeah, and they have surface-to-air capabilities, too!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Apr 14, 2021)

This isn’t Kyiv?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2021)

Nope. The car taking off was photographed in Rąbień town in Poland. It overflew a statue of John Paul II , broke a tree and landed in a building belonged to a church.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 14, 2021)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man, we spend billions on missiles and fighters to take out MIG-29s and a drunk Ukrainian does it with a used Lithuanian mini-van.


older ones were better! you could shot down several by one missile!!!

at least 2 cases during Iran / Iraq war, confirm my word!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 14, 2021)

Андрей said:


> [QUOTE = "Lucky13, сообщение: 1578192, участник: 3993"] [ATTACH = full] 593172 [/ ATTACH] [/ QUOTE]
> 
> 
> View attachment 619485



That`s just a scratch!

every Iranian after seeing this!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 16, 2021)

Black cat flies

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 16, 2021)

Cue "Rocky" theme

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 17, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Nope. The car taking off was photographed in Rąbień town in Poland. It overflew a statue of John Paul II , broke a tree and landed in a building belonged to a church.


Lord have mercy, Wojtek - how fast were they going??


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2021)

The statue, tree and building where not moving at the time ...........................


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2021)

Pussy knock out...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 19, 2021)

SouthPAW smack down!

and if you don't like that one try, 

Black Cat Down

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Андрей (Apr 21, 2021)

Several years ago I was in Surgut, an exhibition of scale models, in high school №26. There is a GAZ-67 in the basement. The second photo shows weapons firing only blank cartridges. PPSh-41 on the third photo is combat. Total number of combat PCA 12 units.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 25, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 620831


"Elevate two clicks."

"Fire for effect!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 25, 2021)

Uber Eats delivery.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Apr 25, 2021)

DARPA's Stealth Artillery

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2021)

Land Rover artillery...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 25, 2021)

Covid pizza delivery.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 26, 2021)

Silent but deadly.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 26, 2021)

Ready, haggis away!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 27, 2021)

Haggis was launched.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2021)

Never throw an egg against a first batallion heavy artillery car.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 2, 2021)

The new amphibious vehicle, now available at Moe's Motors ............................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 2, 2021)

Commander's iron fist ...

... on the way!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 2, 2021)

Real American ingenuity.


----------



## ARTESH (May 2, 2021)

Kapitalistisch Schwimwagen

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ClayO (May 2, 2021)

Flash flood warning

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2021)

What the boat…

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 3, 2021)

Noah's Ark II


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 3, 2021)

"Hold ma beer"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (May 12, 2021)

Keep willie underwater

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bernhart (May 12, 2021)

fish are bitting

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2021)

Underwater foreplay only…

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2021)

Ymca Very special safety handle.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 12, 2021)

Wet Willie available.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (May 12, 2021)

Australian-only Beach

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 12, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 622906



India Delta Kilo! / I Don't Know

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 17, 2021)

Danger, Will Robinson!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 17, 2021)

Iran's National Card-Play Team

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 18, 2021)

Twos? Go Fish.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> View attachment 623686
> 
> 
> Iran's National Card-Play Team


Iranian strip poker isnt what it used to be

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 19, 2021)

I raise 1000.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 20, 2021)

Whos' playing footsie?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 22, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 629487



No! you aren't!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 22, 2021)

That escalated quickly

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2021)

"I'm Without idiot"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jun 22, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 622906


Deeper water colder

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2021)

Cause and effect…

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 23, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 629487


Single seat fighter.

Convertible strip cruiser.

Okay for solo.

Three full stops.

Autograph shirt tails.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2021)

"Ah, b*ll*cks ! I said will you *elect *..........."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 27, 2021)

"Oops, wrong floor!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 27, 2021)

Click and Collect?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 27, 2021)

Catastrophic levitation failure!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 27, 2021)

No stop here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 28, 2021)

Which floor insurance?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 28, 2021)

not a 3 words, but kinda like it myself:

National Post-Modern Arts Museum Entrance!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 28, 2021)

Me poop pants !!!!!!!


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 28, 2021)

That wasn't reverse...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jul 28, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 633921


"What no-parking sign?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2021)

No parking in the blue zone ...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2021)

Check oil please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jul 28, 2021)

Get my ladder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2021)

Wife was driving…

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 28, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


>



Grab onto this...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 29, 2021)

Directions to DMV?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Aug 8, 2021)

Mort aux cons.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 10, 2021)

Underwater relay race?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Aug 10, 2021)

End continental shelf.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 22, 2021)

Erectile dysfunction again?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Aug 22, 2021)

Now THAT'S thrust!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## MiTasol (Aug 23, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Erectile dysfunction again?


That is a result of erectile disfunction or over exuberance and called Peyronie's disease

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 23, 2021)

Such utter stupidity.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 23, 2021)

Origami for truckers.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 23, 2021)

Bring my Viagra !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2021)

Viagra? Oh snap!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Aug 23, 2021)

The *Green* lever!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 23, 2021)

Demolition Derby Winner.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## swampyankee (Aug 29, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 639755


It's lateral thinking

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2021)

Idiot Towing Company…

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 29, 2021)

Driving while stupid.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 29, 2021)

I stupidly posted this in quotes and jokes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Aug 29, 2021)

Beep Beep Beeeeeeeeeeep

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 30, 2021)

See - it fits

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2021)

"Hyper-drive, he he"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 27, 2021)

Got any munchies?


----------



## swampyankee (Sep 27, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 642782


Cheech & Chong cut

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Sep 27, 2021)

It's Chewbacca's hit.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 29, 2021)

May the Ganja be with you.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2021)

The real force…

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2021)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 18, 2021)

Long takeoff run


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 18, 2021)

Budget flight school.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 18, 2021)

4Sale, needs parts!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 19, 2021)

Taxiing Link Trainer

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 19, 2021)

Really rough landing

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 19, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 642782


I told you, it's fun!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2021)

Lost kit parts…

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Oct 20, 2021)

Cleared for takeoff.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 20, 2021)

Cessna coupe convertible

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Oct 25, 2021)

Uh, this was in the wrong thread...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 26, 2021)

"Hold my beer"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Nov 8, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 647440


No queue. GREAT!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 8, 2021)

Fill it up

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 8, 2021)

"They want _*how much*_ for fuel ? No wonder there's no bl**dy que !!!"
"You're right skipper, let's just push it down the road, back to 'Lossie', eh ?"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 8, 2021)

No Drive Offs!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Nov 8, 2021)

"Bloody Lucas GPS"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2021)

What fuel crisis?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 8, 2021)

Regular or super?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 8, 2021)

Where is W.C.?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Nov 8, 2021)

Gas
Tires
Oil

Go fast mutha!

Winter tire changeover?

Blackbeard coming aboard!

To the rails!

Hands repel boarders!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 11, 2021)

Directions to Afghanistan?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 28, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 28, 2021)

'Cause I'm lazy?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Nov 28, 2021)

Reduced unsprung weight.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 28, 2021)

Snow flake automotive

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 28, 2021)

"No Effs Given"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 28, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


>



Can't reach Sverdlovsk...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 28, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


>



Stupidly innovative solution...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2021)

Hole goes here…


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 29, 2021)

Can't Fix Stupid

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 29, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 649731









Could this be the same owners ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 29, 2021)

I'll stick with the same one,

"Can't Fix Stupid"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 29, 2021)

Tape fixes everthing......

(except stupid). 

p.s. I wonder if someone is sitting in the car seat hidden Mr. lowrider jeans? How dumb would that be?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2021)

Blind leads stupid…

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 30, 2021)

Dumb and dumber.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 2, 2021)

I'm with stupid....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2021)

AA service isnt what it used to be.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Dec 4, 2021)

I'm willing to assign the winner for "Hold my Beer". Generally whenever that statement is uttered something happens that is either really awesome, really dumb, or catastrophic.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 21, 2022)

Get a grip!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Feb 22, 2022)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh Speed Tape!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2022)

Butcher block dashboard??

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 22, 2022)

Shops at Rednecks-R-Us.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 22, 2022)

Imaginative _and _inspiring...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

ahhh but what van is it??

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2022)

Wrench every day…

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 22, 2022)

I was wondering that myself.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2022)

Nice wooden dash.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Feb 22, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Nice wooden dash.


Poor man's detachable racing steering wheel.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 22, 2022)

Gen 3 V8 test bed.


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 23, 2022)

Innovative ergonomic design.


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 23, 2022)

Steering for Dummies

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Feb 23, 2022)

DollarStore Customs!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2022)

Elon Reeve Musk's try at making a working steering wheel is only a partial success.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## WARSPITER (Feb 23, 2022)

Always available toolkit

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 23, 2022)

Steering committee solution.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 23, 2022)

Red Green special.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 23, 2022)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Red Green special.



I wonder how many people will get that one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 23, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> I wonder how many people will get that one!


If you can't be handsome, be handy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 23, 2022)

It's parked right by the Possum Lodge, obviously

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 23, 2022)

With plenty of Mexican solder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Feb 23, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> If you can't be handsome, be handy!


Keep your stick on the ice

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> I wonder how many people will get that one!


google


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2022)

Just brilliant!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 23, 2022)

I especially enjoyed the episode on how to convert a Chevy station wagon into a DeLorean.

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 23, 2022)

I have _no_ idea what you guys are on about...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 23, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> I have _no_ idea what you guys are on about...


The Red Green show.

While it hails out of Canada, we have it aired in the States, too.

It's alot of fun!









The Red Green Show (TV Series 1991–2006) - IMDb


The Red Green Show: Created by Rick Green, Steve Smith. With Steve Smith, Patrick McKenna, Rick Green, Bob Bainborough. Red Green airs his handyman show from Possum Lodge, Canada, and also experiences some zany adventures in real life.




m.imdb.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 23, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> The Red Green show.



hmmm, I'm sure I could warm to that... 

"Your real high-roller buys crap! So when somebody tells ya about some guy with a Rolls-Royce an' a 12 bedroom palace or sumthin', you just show 'em your Garden Weasel, your Thigh Master and your Star Trek Plates..."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Feb 23, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> I have _no_ idea what you guys are on about...


Shown on PBS around here. It's hilarious.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 23, 2022)

Lots of his stuff is on YouTube.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 23, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 670468


Paintball i hope.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 23, 2022)

Detroit meter maid

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (May 23, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 670468


Taliban got Humvees

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 23, 2022)

Too damn funny

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (May 23, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Detroit meter maid


We do take parking Violations seriously!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2022)

Russian 4th Army

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 23, 2022)

"Man Portable Upgrade"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 23, 2022)

Batteries not included.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 23, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> We do take parking Violations seriously!


When I was on Ft Stewart, they had signs along the highway SPEED ENFORCED BY AIRCRAFT, with a silhouette of a helicopter.
I always thought they would be more effective if they placed a burned out wreck along the side of the road just past the sign.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 23, 2022)

You reminded my of this:






It may have been on the forum before but I still like it.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 23, 2022)

Pedal faster Ivan!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (May 23, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 670468


Please don't shoot!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 24, 2022)

Wasting Police Resources
Killed In Action
Deceased On Duty

Take Ur Pick

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2022)

Dead on arrival…

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 24, 2022)

Rat Patrol Lite.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 28, 2022)

A good yarn that has been around the traps for a couple of decades now, but it is still a good yarn and funny. Always gives me a good laugh. 🤣


----------



## Zipper730 (May 28, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 586717


Far out maaaaan....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jun 1, 2022)

Kitties Be Like...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 1, 2022)

German Tiger Tank, WW2 colorised.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2022)

RPK = Rambo Puddy Kat .....................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 1, 2022)

I think your coat is safe on the hook Terry!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 1, 2022)

Puss 'n Shoots.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 1, 2022)

Where's my dinner?!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2022)

Come on doggies…

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 1, 2022)

A watch cat

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 1, 2022)

The Cat patrol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 1, 2022)

Redeck mouse trap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jun 3, 2022)

Call me a Pu$$y see where it gets you!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 3, 2022)

"Feed me. Now."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jun 3, 2022)

Today, mouse dies.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Nick-e-sota (Jun 3, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 597658


After dinner sleepies

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 8, 2022)

Bad Ol' Puddytat!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## N4521U (Aug 18, 2022)

Saved money........................... yahthink?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 18, 2022)

"They were tight!!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 19, 2022)

Ow, my nuts !!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## MiTasol (Aug 19, 2022)

self off-centring wheel

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 19, 2022)

Fixed it.....NOT!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 19, 2022)

The wheels on the bus go round and round, round and r-ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!

More than 3 words, but I couldn't help myself.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2022)

Finger tight nuts…

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Aug 20, 2022)

Yeahhhh, no worries!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 20, 2022)

Its the spare..............................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 26, 2022)

The cat's meow!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 26, 2022)

Bit my tongue!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 26, 2022)

Cat scratch fever...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 26, 2022)

America's Got Talent.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 26, 2022)

Hocking hairball blues. 

I'm done, for now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 26, 2022)

"Food dish emptyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 26, 2022)

🎶Stray cat strut 🎵

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 26, 2022)

🎵 yeah, yeah, yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh............................... 🎵

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Aug 26, 2022)

Meow Meow Meow Meow 
Meow Meow Meow Meow 
Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow Meow
breath....................... repeat

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 26, 2022)

One of the most effective advertising jingles ever.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2022)

It’s Neil Puurrrt…

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2022)

Lead singer of 

 Marcel
's band

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 28, 2022)

Kitteh be awesome!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Aug 28, 2022)

Stupid dating app

I fixed it

Wow, that’s sexy 


These can be used for either photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2022)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2022)

There's your problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2022)

Oh boy ...


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 3, 2022)

Found the shimmy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 3, 2022)

Dance the twist!
Twist with me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Sep 3, 2022)

It wasn't me

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 3, 2022)

What the F***??!!

How the F***??!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 3, 2022)

Shade tree mechanic

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2022)

Do the twist…

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Sep 3, 2022)

Ramp the whoopdiedoos!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 3, 2022)

Not my problem!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Sep 4, 2022)

Bigger red hammer

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 6, 2022)

Wind up car?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Sep 13, 2022)

Now THAT'S torque!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 14, 2022)

Don't let go!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 686961



What da fuq?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Sep 14, 2022)

Recycle Challenge................Winner!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 14, 2022)

Redneck stretch limo.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 14, 2022)

Long a$$ ride.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 14, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What da fuq?



Tsk tsk.

The youth of today can't even spell phuque correctly

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2022)

Youth?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Sep 15, 2022)

Yeh them little fuquers!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 15, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Youth?



Must be to spell so poorly

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> Must be to spell so poorly



Because the old farts couldn’t spell it either

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 15, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Because the old farts couldn’t spell it either


Jeesh, can't even spell auld fahts correctly!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 15, 2022)

I do good to get owled faerts.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Sep 15, 2022)

Pee Thirty Nine.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Sep 15, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 686961


Pontiac Aztek successor

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 15, 2022)

The Pontiac Aztek. Years ago I read in Car & Driver that the Aztek had the lowest theft rate of all American cars. This was directly attributed to it being so damned ugly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 15, 2022)

Yoos awls needs a spell Czecher on your compooturs/fones.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 15, 2022)

I czeched an ah wuz awlrot.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 15, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 686961



One word "Brilliant".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2022)

Redneck luxury engineering…

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 16, 2022)

Roadking01's favorite color

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 16, 2022)

Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner.

Roadking01 will never fully comprehend the impact he had on this site with one post.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2022)

Now we need colour photos for a drink I'm sipping ............................

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 16, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner.
> 
> Roadking01 will never fully comprehend the impact he had on this site with one post.



One post wonder!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2022)

Emperor of posts he is.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 16, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 687152



That reminds me that an NZ aircraft cylinder overhaul company in the late 80s always included a litre can of beer with every overhauled cylinder with the label _Engineers lubricant - for the engineer, not the engine._ Then some anti alcohol cretin objected so they were prohibited from doing it any more

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 687152


It’s the colour?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 16, 2022)

Rather have Meths! 🤣

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 16, 2022)

Color of clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 25, 2022)

Catnip is greatttttt....!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 688533


Aristocats after cat nip.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Sep 25, 2022)

Swing, Gate. Swing!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2022)

This sh*ts crazy…

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 25, 2022)

"dog had accident..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2022)

"Hi honey, we're home !!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 29, 2022)

Look! I fly!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Sep 29, 2022)

A TAX Cheat!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 29, 2022)

Wrong orange one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2022)

Maybe a cat burglar................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 29, 2022)

poor photo shop

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2022)

Feline Bureau of Investigation.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 29, 2022)

Witness "Protection" Program

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 30, 2022)

Witness Prevention Program

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 30, 2022)

Cat knabbed.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 30, 2022)

Morris gets busted!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2022)

T’was the dog…

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Sep 30, 2022)

Serious about crime

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Sep 30, 2022)

DOJ A cat

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Sep 30, 2022)

Catnip enforcement division

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Sep 30, 2022)

Super Trooper Inspiration

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 14, 2022)

That'll do it

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 14, 2022)

Preventing load slippage

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 14, 2022)

No problems here.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2022)

Thanos was here

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2022)

One’ll be fine…

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Oct 14, 2022)

ICE investigates dirt smuggling

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 14, 2022)

Anybody that has worked shipping and receiving is going to have stories like this. I work in a sheet metal fab shop. I can no longer count the times people will show up to pick up their order driving a sedan or hatchback. That 10' section of pipe is not going to fit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 16, 2022)

Snort it later.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 16, 2022)

"Damb, no shackle"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2022)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 16, 2022)

Too much catnip.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2022)

Need a catalytic converter, quick !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 16, 2022)

Scooting Under the Influence? SUI

Not wearing helmet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Oct 16, 2022)

Sun got me

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 16, 2022)

Call my lawyer.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 16, 2022)

Siesta! Buenos noches.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2022)

Eight lives now…

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 17, 2022)

Two beer cat.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 17, 2022)

You guys have got it all wrong..............................this is a sham to catch the birds, lay possum for a while, bird lands.

"go nab it"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2022)

Its a CATastrophe!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 18, 2022)

Me-OWWWWWWW!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2022)

A nice collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 20, 2022)

A decent crop.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2022)

Building a shed in Holland.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 20, 2022)

Help Wanted,,,,,,, Again.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 20, 2022)

off map disposal

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 20, 2022)

"Hold ma' beer"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2022)

Clearing Russian crops…

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 20, 2022)

Butts and bombs.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 21, 2022)

Land for sale

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Oct 21, 2022)

Looky!!! Pre-cut firewood!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2022)

"Hey Piet. Wait a second or two, and then burst that paper bag !"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Oct 23, 2022)

Find the Howitzer

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Oct 23, 2022)

Shells like weeds

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Oct 23, 2022)

Bend my plow

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 24, 2022)

Wanted: Munitions retrieval specialist.
Hard work, low pay, bring your own shovel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 25, 2022)

Now that's slick!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 26, 2022)

Will retire soon.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## VERSUCH (Oct 26, 2022)

No Tread Thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2022)

Slippery when wet…

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Oct 27, 2022)

Frictionless Surface Participant

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 27, 2022)

Slip Slidin' Away.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 27, 2022)

Soon we spin.


----------



## GrumpyOldCrewChief (Oct 28, 2022)

Remember - "We share roads"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 28, 2022)

slick, slide, weeeeeee....................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

